# Prepping for my journeyman test



## BlueOval5272 (Jul 25, 2015)

I need some help on tips and suggestions of how to study. I'm a otj trained electrician, not union and no formal class studying. I have been taking practice tests but can't seem to get better than a 50-60% on any of them. 

I try my best to use word association when looking for my answers but seem to lose something in the translation. Also am having trouble with the terminology the codebook uses. Nothing at all like what we use on a day to day basis. 

Any tips or tricks anyone has would be helpful. I'm frustrated and looking for a new solution to what seems like a never ending cycle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Check out Mike Holt's site for tips on taking tests and studying. 

https://www.mikeholt.com


----------



## foothillselectrical (Mar 17, 2013)

When I did mine I was in the same boat as you. I took an exam prep class at our local technical college and actually passed mine the first time. Taking the test, imo, is more about learning to use the book as a reference than trying to know the answers. And what flyboy said. Mike Holts materials are awesome. They are pricey, but they'll pay back in spades when you get your license. I'm about to order his '14 study materials to brush up.


----------



## SparksElectric (Mar 4, 2017)

I consider myself self-taught, however Mike Holt has made me an overall better electrician from a theory standpoint. I would recommend his products to anyone, especially grounding !
I passed my J-test about 3 years ago and my Masters last year. Both tests felt like they are just forcing you to use your code book and hunt. You really have to be a master of using the code book. Take as many practise tests as possible! Only about 20% of your efforts should be calculations, I littered my book with hand written formulas ! 
I would also recommend searching the web with "How to take a test", remember your mind frame is a huge key as well, just have a plan before going into the test room how your going to pass.
One of the biggest nuts I learned from my research on how to take a test was to use the first half of the test at MY pace, then midway I would recalculate how much time I had per question. This took 90% of all the stress away and really relaxed me. Secondly, many many 2 min breather breaks, just relax. Put in the work and you'll get it.

This is my experience only


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

You need to learn your way around the codebook not just memorize answers. Like going to grandma's house. You don't know the street names, but, you know how to get there.


----------



## mrshawnc (Jun 9, 2013)

Just passed my c of q first shot, used a calculator maybe 4-5 times, used the csa tool for $100 and did that for a few days prior to the test, know sections 4-12-26-28 and should do alright


----------



## mrshawnc (Jun 9, 2013)

Btw the esat tool is Harder than actual test I find I was getting 60-70 on that but it helps you navigate the cec


----------

